# Rash from Blue-Green Algae



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I guess you learn something new everyday. I was cleaning my Fluval Edge yesterday because it had some blue-green algae on the glass and around the tank opening. The design of the edge makes it difficult to work with since the opening is so small. My hand was rubbing against the inner glass while I was reaching around in there to clean. Within a few hours I noticed a sizable red rash on my hand. I've never had a rash before and I'm not allergic to anything so this was surprising. After doing a little research I found out why this happened. Apparently blue-green algae isn't an algae at all, it's a bacteria (cyanobacteria) and exposure to it can cause rashes, skin and eye irritation, allergic reactions and other effects. Rubbing against it was probably not a good idea. Guess I'll be wearing rubber gloves from now on. Has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi BlueJack
Not come in contact with BGA myself but i did notice a warning sign on the gate of my local sailing club with a very stern warning regarding BGA in the boating lake and not to allow pets to swim in or around it or to touch any found at the lake edge.
so no surprise that it gave you a rash, seems like a very nasty bacteria.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Not from BGA, but I am apparently highly allergic to myriophyllum species. It got so bad that I had a rash the first few times, but the last experience, I couldn't breathe very well and ended up really sick, there is an old thread around here about my experience. Weird what our bodies can react to.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nuke them with some antibiotics... Unless you are allergic to Erythromycin!


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

I had BGA outbreaks each time, when I established a new setting in the tank. With time I learned that they do not like much of oxygen in the water. I plant fast growing plants first, provide enough light and use a power water filter. It works well even without help of algae eaters. So far I do not have allergy to BGA.


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

Mmmmmm yep I have had a few run-ins with BGA nasty, nasty stuff, wouldn't put my hand in the tank with it again :icon_neut....best to protect your hands and don't breath any dry particles of it if you can....it is one of the toughest bacteria's on our world and one of the oldest too.....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

We have a few lakes that have been taken over by BGA. Boating has been prohibited, swimming, etc all stopped.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Wasserpest said:


> Nuke them with some antibiotics... Unless you are allergic to Erythromycin!


It's the only thing to do... I wouldn't hesitate. My pharmacist gave me enough erythro to fix my 75 when I discussed it with him. Now he asks about the tank every time I see him.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

I bought some tetra algae control (poly[oxyethylene(dimethyliminio)Ethylene Dichloride]). It says it'll work on BGA. I've never used this stuff. Is it safe for fish, plants, nitrifying bacteria? I know I got BGA because my dumbass pulled some plants from a pond and I thought my UV filter would take care of everything. Obviously some of the BGA didn't pass through the filter and spread on the glass. Learned my lesson!


----------



## Jorge_Burrito (Nov 10, 2010)

Most algae control products are safe for fish and your bacteria, but definitely detrimental to your plants. Even if it says plant safe on the bottle I wouldn't use it in a planted tank.



BlueJack said:


> I bought some tetra algae control (poly[oxyethylene(dimethyliminio)Ethylene Dichloride]). It says it'll work on BGA. I've never used this stuff. Is it safe for fish, plants, nitrifying bacteria? I know I got BGA because my dumbass pulled some plants from a pond and I thought my UV filter would take care of everything. Obviously some of the BGA didn't pass through the filter and spread on the glass. Learned my lesson!


----------



## wmsvn (Mar 23, 2009)

BlueJack said:


> I bought some tetra algae control (poly[oxyethylene(dimethyliminio)Ethylene Dichloride]). It says it'll work on BGA. I've never used this stuff. Is it safe for fish, plants, nitrifying bacteria? I know I got BGA because my dumbass pulled some plants from a pond and I thought my UV filter would take care of everything. Obviously some of the BGA didn't pass through the filter and spread on the glass. Learned my lesson!


Used it per package recommend and 2 days later the BGA are gone.


----------

